# The Scare Shack Told Me To Join



## JadaMaria (May 3, 2007)

Wow...seems like a great place...


I'm the Operator of Seminars for The Scare Shack.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lets all give Jada a warm welcome, weve been waiting on you to join.

She is the operator/director of our seminars were doing this year, as also director of sale/marketing for me once the new site site is up.

So wish her to our creepy family and be nice to her, as she is with me.

Jada were so happy u joined the forum!

She's been on with me for the past month or so, and we got some great ideas coming this year!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Jada...
glad you joined the assylum..hee hee haha


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Always good to see new victims...uh, I mean new talent!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our madness


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum JM


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah fresh meat step inside and join the inmates


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome and you have my sympathies. Johnny is a handful i wish you the best of luck...


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow you work with Johnny.... I'm sorry. lol  jk... Welcome hope ya like it here


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

What She Said-lol Hell O & Welcome


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Turtle , BG and Pyro....thanks. I knew i had friends....lol.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Jada!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy & Welcome JM!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome Jada. So you joined cause Johnny told you to. I'd be careful following Johnny's ideas. People have disappeared around here and I think Johnny knows where the bodies are buried. I'm not saying anymore.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

5 points for scare shack!

welcome!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome Jada. So you joined cause Johnny told you to. I'd be careful following Johnny's ideas. People have disappeared around here and I think Johnny knows where the bodies are buried. I'm not saying anymore.


scareme, let me know when ur ready to be fiitted with those nice new shoes i have i mind, as i have a long boat ride in mind for u!!!!!....lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Like I said Johnny, I'm not saying anymore. Who cares where a few dead bodies are buried. Let's pretend I didn't say anything and be friends again. Hunh? Boy Jada you're lucky to have a nice friend like Johnny.


----------

